# What are you?



## zephyr (May 1, 2003)

*You are not who you think you are, but who people perceive you to be.  This is a saying that is perhaps grossly understood and misunderstood.

One thing is certain, and that is- we are who people think we are.  We are also who we believe that we are.  Perception is what drives us in life.  It is a natural human compass that leads us to what we see, and what we believe.

So, who are we?  We are people, we are bloggers, we are winners, we are losers, and so on and so forth.  Well, who are you?  You are a product of your environment; you are an individual with a personality.

You blog to expose yourself more to the world, and the view of you varies from person to person.  Exactly like anyone else or me, you are what the world thinks of you.

Nothing more or less, we are living souls with our respective purpose.  We seek to find our full potentials and strength- we desire to be “somebody” in our own right.

You are like another is some ways, and others in another.  You are a piece of the puzzle of human existence with your unique brand.  You are a child of creation, borrowed for a short while.

It is believed that like all else, you consist of the dirt below us- and to the ground is where we must return.  Destiny is our common denominator, and death is our unified carriage.

They are our vehicles to eternity, and our possessions in common.  You are like everyone else- only passing through.  You are equally temporary, and subject to decay.

You are no better than anyone, and you are subjected to failings too.  You are one in the multitude.  You are what make you.

©2003 Dennis Dames
Nassau, Bahamas
www.DennisDames.com*


----------



## Vixen (Jun 27, 2004)

I disagree, perceptions do not drive everyone. We are not definable by what another sees in us. However, that is just my opinion, and your opinion was much more eloquently spoken...


----------



## americanwriter (Jun 29, 2004)

You've stated the obvious in several places, and to a certain extent correctly, but not so entirely I think. True, our environments do help to shape who we are, for a moment in time, but with conscious effort and focus that environment does not have to determine the limitation of our being. We are not the prisoners of our pasts, unless we choose to be either by way of apathy or futilistic thinking. 

There too, no other person's perception of us, nor even the collective perceptions of others, could ever truly"define" an individual, try as they may, for we are uniqe and complex creatures. Self-perception may be as much a limiting factor as it may be a driving force, and so often the part of us we show to the world, through blogs, forums, or other outward expressions is not who we truly are. It is, I believe, only our Creator who can truly know us. The question is, can we even truly and completely know ourselves for all our complexity?


----------

